# '06 2500HD Gas chips....Are they worth the investment?



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm driving an 06 Chev 2500HD 6.0 gas. I drive enough that i usually have to fill the tank about every 6-8 days. I know diesel chips do a great job, but haven't had any experience with gas chips. Anybody have a recommendation as to whether i should invest in one or not, and if so what i should look for? will i actually see improved engine performance and how much more GPM should i expect. 

thanks


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Never heard anything good about the out of the box programmers, but the custon tune chips are supposed to be pretty good. BlackBearPerformance.com is one that has a good reputation...there are a couple others but the names escape me right now. Basically they have a form you fill out and you tell them what you have and what you're looking for and they write a custom program for you. A step higher and they send you a computer monitor to plug into your truck and then they take the data it records as you drive your normal routes and they write a really custom program for you. 

Typically, many of the 6.0 guys break into the consistent teens for mpg. I know if I drive smooth, slow and without loads I can approach 14 in my 2000 6.0, I have never approached 15 mpg though, not even on the highway at 55mph. Most people also report their trucks are snappier off the line and you cna also specifiy if you want them to reprogram the tranny shifts, disable torque management and all that kind of stuff. Lots of thigns are programmable in there.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I just got a live black bear tune on my 2002 6.0. It has only been a couple weeks, and I havent driven the truck enough to report back on a accurate MPG. I will say the truck is snappier off the line and the shiffts are firmer, but not to firm and what I like is that the overdrive shift point is lowered from 50 to 40, which should help with MPG.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i have a superchips in my 2004 6.0 around town i will get 13 fairly consistantly and thats not driving nice. long trips on the highway i can get 16-17.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Does anyone know if a chip will cancel any warranty? My 2007 is still under the 5 year/100,000 mile deal. Hate to mess with the computer and then lose a transmission. I can get 14-15 with mine if I drive 55 mph on the highway. In town normal, 12-13.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes it will void a warranty..................if they find out.

As for programming, even custom........typically it's best to run premium fuel to get the best results, therefore having to pay more $$. Kindof defeats the purpose of better MG's IMHO.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks i appreciate all the feedback. the warranty thing definitely worries me considering i'm not even half way through it. how worried should i be about a chip doing damage to my engine or the tranny?


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

It will void your warranty. Alot of people that get a blackbear tune when their vehicle is under waranty, buy a spare computer and keep a computer with the stock tune on it, to use if they have to take their vehicle in for warranty work.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The box tuners like superchips can be put back to stock as one of the programs. So before you take it in you can put it to stock and be set.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

plowguy43;1061687 said:


> The box tuners like superchips can be put back to stock as one of the programs. So before you take it in you can put it to stock and be set.


It still leaves a fingerprint left in the computer tho, so they can tell its been chipped...


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Best bet, like said before, is to buy a 2nd ECM and tune that one if your worried about your warranty.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

DrakeSa*****;1061505 said:


> thanks i appreciate all the feedback. the warranty thing definitely worries me considering i'm not even half way through it. how worried should i be about a chip doing damage to my engine or the tranny?


The "chip" (tune) will not do damage it will allow you to do the damage.
People have forgotten how to drive since the use of computors to control your engines. With rev limiters, torque management and abuse programing, it is hard to damage todays engines 
The tune will give you the control. If you abuse it you will damage it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Triple L;1061717 said:


> It still leaves a fingerprint left in the computer tho, so they can tell its been chipped...


This is true, but unless a dealership is looking for it- they won't find it.

I'm also pretty sure the ECM's are matched to the VIN of the vehicle so that'd be a bigger red flag than using a chip/tuner.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

If you go with an actual tuned ecm, most of them are pretty good at hiding it. They would have to really know what they are doing to actually find out about it. But the handhelds are pretty worthless, imo. You will never be able to get the in-depth tune like a custom tune will. I have the Nelsonperformance tune in mine. Got the shift points changed, 85% TM gone, etc. I got the 87/93 tune so I get performance in either, but the 93 is so much better. The truck hauls a$$ pretty good now. Got a ton more power off the line and even passing on the highway. Still does very nice plowing and towing too. I get about 12 average city and 18 average on the highway. I have gotten as high as 22 mpg, but that was empty and cruise set at 65 mph. Even a tune in a stock truck will help a ton. Mine has stuff done to it, so every tune will be different.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, i don't know how much the dealers care about using tuners etc, someone at my local dealer is the guy who "tuned" my truck, did a great job too


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

got-h2o;1061278 said:


> Yes it will void a warranty..................if they find out.
> 
> As for programming, even custom........typically it's best to run premium fuel to get the best results, therefore having to pay more $$. Kindof defeats the purpose of better MG's IMHO.


Depends on the MPG improvements. Premium is only 15-20 cents per gallon more, so if you do say 20 gallon fillups you're talking $4 extra per tank for premium. If you go from 13-15mpg you've picked up an extra 40 miles out of each tank. those 40 miles at 13mpg and $2.65 a gallon will cost you $8.15.

Break even point for running premium versus regular is about 1.mpg give or take, unless my math is wrong...which it may be, its after lunch now and my brain gets lazy.


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1062103 said:


> If you go with an actual tuned ecm, most of them are pretty good at hiding it. They would have to really know what they are doing to actually find out about it. But the handhelds are pretty worthless, imo. You will never be able to get the in-depth tune like a custom tune will. I have the Nelsonperformance tune in mine. Got the shift points changed, 85% TM gone, etc. I got the 87/93 tune so I get performance in either, but the 93 is so much better. The truck hauls a$$ pretty good now. Got a ton more power off the line and even passing on the highway. Still does very nice plowing and towing too. I get about 12 average city and 18 average on the highway. I have gotten as high as 22 mpg, but that was empty and cruise set at 65 mph. Even a tune in a stock truck will help a ton. Mine has stuff done to it, so every tune will be different.


18 on the highway. What are you guys doing. I get 9 in town and 12 on the highway. Maybe time to get rid of the Cat


----------



## NorthernPlowman (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a 99 Sierra with the 5.3 and a hypertech programmer. do yourself a favor if your after more power and torque. Just buy a diesel better fuel mileage for what about on average 25 cents more per gallon? I can change shift points and firmness, up the rpm limiter and change tire size with mine. whoopity doo! lol


----------

